# Thoughts on K1 Mineral vs. Sapphire Crystal...



## Anonimo1

Thinking of a Combat piece with the K1 mineral crystal but not sure how they hold up to scratches or if they get milky or discolor. Appreciate any feedback you can provide. Thanks, Eric


----------



## Sandy

I've got a KMU48 and the K1 front crystal is scratched but no discoloration or cloudiness. I've worn it for 2 years, mainly desk diving so I don't know how I scratched it.

I also have a Krieger that I wore daily for 15 years before that and the sapphire crystal is perfect.

I don't really care about the scratches, it's cheap to replace when the watch needs servicing.


----------



## HilltopMichael

I have a few Glycines with the K1 mineral cyrstal. None have gotten milky or discolored, nor do I think that's something that could happen to mineral crystal. I haven't noticed any scratches that I've made to the cystals, but I'm also reasonably careful with my watches. I wouldn't wear something like my F-104s if I'm going to work on an engine or something. That being said, many of my watches were preowned and they often arrived with a minor scratch or two on the crystal. In all but one case the scratches are only noticeable if you look closely and they're not something that bothers me. The one that I picked up locally was well used and that one is getting its crystal replaced.


----------



## Anonimo1

Michael, Thank you for the information. Since you are having a crystal replaced can you give me an idea of the cost and how long it takes? Thanks Eric


----------



## HilltopMichael

I sent a couple of watches to the Glycine Service Center in New York about three weeks ago for a complete service, including having that one crystal replaced. I remember being told what the price for the crystal would be, but honestly don't recall the price now. Whatever it was, it wasn't all that expensive.

I've had good luck with their service before - the last time I had a dial and hands swapped, mailed the watch on Monday and received it the same week Friday. The price was very reasonable as well at just a little over $100 IIRC.

That said, if you only need a crystal replaced it may be easier just to find someone locally to do it. The parts should cost less that what it costs to mail the watch somewhere.


----------



## Anonimo1

HilltopMichael said:


> I sent a couple of watches to the Glycine Service Center in New York about three weeks ago for a complete service, including having that one crystal replaced. I remember being told what the price for the crystal would be, but honestly don't recall the price now. Whatever it was, it wasn't all that expensive.
> 
> I've had good luck with their service before - the last time I had a dial and hands swapped, mailed the watch on Monday and received it the same week Friday. The price was very reasonable as well at just a little over $100 IIRC.
> 
> That said, if you only need a crystal replaced it may be easier just to find someone locally to do it. The parts should cost less that what it costs to mail the watch somewhere.


Michael, That is great service. I can tell you that I have had to wait months for service from the Tier 1 swiss manufacturers. Thank you & I will pull the trigger on my Combat purchase tomorrow.


----------

